# Missing something?



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

I need some help. It's a damn boat lift that they changed the motor out from a 3/4 six lead to a 1.5 seven lead. Trying to control it with a dayton 440a drum. 220 volts. It's the damn 9 wire I'm having trouble with and moving the 5&8 to it. Where they bought the motor they said it can be done. Am I missing something other then a brain?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

looks like it should work high voltage with no thermal diagram, but I don't see wiring it with thermal with that switch (?)


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

wildleg said:


> looks like it should work high voltage with no thermal diagram, but I don't see wiring it with thermal with that switch (?)


I'm seeing a thermal hookup.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Where do I put the wire on the drum switch? The nine wire


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Unless I have 1 hot all the time in the motor. I hate doing that though.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Is the drum like a 4 way switch but center off?

J 8
9 5


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

i don't think that drum switch will do it with the thermal. you need an extra set of contacts for that (different switch), if I'm reading the diagram right.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

Theriot said:


> Unless I have 1 hot all the time in the motor. I hate doing that though.


I had to trouble-shoot one a few years ago and it had one wire hot in the motor all the time. Yuck!


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

I called the guy who sold him the motor and switches. And this is what he sent me. It had nothing to do with the motor he sent. I know this crap if this was the motor we had there.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Ended up doing it like this and not switching one leg for now so they can get the boat out the water and level an will return with a new switch with and extra contact. It's an hour and a half away and would have been to late to get what I needed now. Oh well. Temporary Hack.


----------

